

Libswarm – Docker Orchestration Announced by Solomon Hykes - philwhln
http://www.activestate.com/blog/2014/06/libswarm-docker-orchestration-announced

======
philwhln
Git repo is now public
[https://github.com/docker/libswarm](https://github.com/docker/libswarm)

